# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع >  >  ]// ,,,, يــالــيــتـ مــوتــيـ قـــبــلـ ,,,, \\[ """"",,,,,......

## رحيل الزمن

بسم لله الرحمن الرحيم  
إنالله وإنا إليهِ راجعون 
ولاحول ولاقوة الا بالله العلي العظيم.. 
هذا تصميم لذكرى الراحل الشاب الغالي 
(( حسن بن علي آل غزوي)) 
الذي وافته المنيه إثر حادث مروري مروع بتاريخ 

24 / 2 / 1429هـ

وهو في زهرة شبابه 

(( 16 سنه)) 
رحم الله من قراء له والى جميع أموات  
المؤمنين والمؤمنات سورة المباركة الفاتحة 
بِسْمِ اللّهِ الرَّحْمـَنِ الرَّحِيمِ  
{ 1 }الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ { 2 } الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ { 3 } مَـالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ { 4 } إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ { 5 } اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ { 6 } صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ { 7 } 
صدق الله العظيم  
الله يرحمة ويغمد روحة الجنة  
ويلهم أهله وذويه الصبر والسلوان يارب  

 
لاترحرمونا من إنتقاداتكم  
تحياتي لكم  
رحيل الزمن

----------


## مياس

بِسْمِ اللّهِ الرَّحْمـَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

{ 1 }الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ { 2 } الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ { 3 } مَـالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ { 4 } إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ { 5 } اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ { 6 } صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ { 7 }

صدق الله العظيم 

رحمه الله ..
تصميم مؤثر يسلموو إيديك أخي رحيل الزمن!

----------


## شذى الزهراء

بِسْمِ اللّهِ الرَّحْمـَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

{ 1 }الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ { 2 } الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ { 3 } مَـالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ { 4 } إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ { 5 } اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ { 6 } صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ { 7 }

الله يرحمه ويسكنه فسيح جناته..
مشكور اخوي ع التصميم الحزين المؤثر
الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## رحيل الزمن

مشكوررررين يالغاليين ع المرور الرائع 

والرد الاروع وربي لايحرمني منكم ولامن تواجدكم العطر 

وربي يعطيكم الاف العوافي يارب 

تقبلوا تحياتي لكم 

رحيل الزمن

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

بِسْمِ اللّهِ الرَّحْمـَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

{ 1 }الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ { 2 } الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ { 3 } مَـالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ { 4 } إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ { 5 } اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ { 6 } صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ { 7 }

صدق الله العظيم 

الله يرحمة ويغمد روحة الجنة 

ويلهم أهله وذويه الصبر والسلوان يارب
تصميم جميل ومؤثر جدا

----------


## oOo بنت من ؟oOo

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

{ 1 }الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ { 2 } الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ { 3 } مَـالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ { 4 } إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ { 5 } اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ { 6 } صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ { 7 }


الله يرحمه .. ويرحم جميع أموات المؤمنين جميعا 

تـــــصميم جميل و بادره طيبه جدا منك أخي 

جزاك الله ألف خير .. 

تـــــحياتي ..

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*بِسْمِ اللّهِ الرَّحْمـَنِ الرَّحِيمِ* 

*{ 1 }الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ { 2 } الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ { 3 } مَـالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ { 4 } إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ { 5 } اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ { 6 } صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ { 7 }

الله يرحمه ويسكنه فسيح جناته..
الله يعطيك العافيه*
*تصميم مؤثر*

*دمتــ بود*

----------


## رحيل الزمن

يسلمو جميعا ع المرور الكريم 

وربي لايحرمني منكم ولا من تواجدكم العطر 

الله يعطيكم الف عافيه يارب بحق العتره الطاهره 

تقبلوا تحياتي لكم 

رحيل الزمن

----------


## Princess

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .*
*(( الحمد لله رب العالمين* الرحمن الرحيم* مالك يوم الدين *إياك نعبد وإياك نستعين* اهدنا الصراط المستقيم* صراط الذين أنعمت عليهم* غير المغضوب عليهم ولا الضالين)) * 

جميل .. ولك اجر وثواب عليه
فقد اكسب من صنع لأجله الفاتحه على روحه
مؤثر
اتمنى ان لا تلمحه عينا اهله وذويه
رحمه الله واسكنه فسيح جناته..

وان كان على التصميم انتقاد
فهو في ستايل الخط
ولونه ..

موفق لكل خير
دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## Hussain.T

بِسْمِ اللّهِ الرَّحْمـَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

{ 1 }الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ { 2 } الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ { 3 } مَـالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ { 4 } إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ { 5 } اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ { 6 } صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ { 7 }

الله يرحمه ويسكنه فسيح جناته..
مشكور اخوي ع التصميم الحزين المؤثر
الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## ملاك الررروح

بِسْمِ اللّهِ الرَّحْمـَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 


{ 1 }الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ { 2 } الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ { 3 } مَـالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ { 4 } إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ { 5 } اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ { 6 } صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ { 7 }

الله يرحمه ويسكنه فسيح جناته..
مشكوووور اخوي على التصميم الرائع و المؤثر
 يعطيك العافيه

----------


## الأمل البعيد

بِسْمِ اللّهِ الرَّحْمـَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 


{ 1 }الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ { 2 } الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ { 3 } مَـالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ { 4 } إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ { 5 } اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ { 6 } صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ { 7 } 

صدق الله العظيم  
رحمه الله ..

تصميم مؤثر يسلموو إيديك أخي رحيل الزمن!

----------


## رحيل الزمن

يسلموووووا ع المرور العطر 
وانا آسف ع التاخير في الرد 

تحياتي لكم 
اخوكم 
رحيل الزمن

----------

